# Coffee in your water bottle?



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wondering if hot beverage makes it's way into anyone elses bottle during the early morning commute? 

I was using plastic for a little while, but the bottle would turn to mushy-plastic consistency.. I switched to a stainless canister, but the screw top lid won't vent the steam and it makes for a nice little 125-degree explosion when I attempt to drink.. 

Obviously, a stop at the cafe would make sense, or whatever, but I live in the sticks, work in the sticks and have to rely on my home coffee maker. 

Thanks for your ideas...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That's rough. I wouldn't want to put hot coffee into a plastic container and you summarize nicely the problems with using a stainless bottle on the bike.

To be honest, I'd probably make a cup for drinking at home and then make more at the office when I got there.

My favorite travel mug keeps my coffee too hot to drink for close to an hour, so I don't think I'd be using it on the bike, even if it did have an opening at the top that sealed it from leaking on the bike.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Small thermos with a pour spout. Pedal with the top cap off .


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

My commute isn't long enough for it to be an issue, but what about a cupholder with a vented mug?


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Small thermos with a pour spout. Pedal with the top cap off .


 Been looking for a thermos that fits into the cage.

Probably would have been more detailed in my op had I mentioned I commute 8 miles to work at 5am. This week it's been dark, and I live near the coast so it's been foggy. It's amazing what a few sips of coffee does for the ride in.


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

twowheelmotion said:


> Been looking for a thermos that fits into the cage.
> 
> Probably would have been more detailed in my op had I mentioned I commute 8 miles to work at 5am. This week it's been dark, and I live near the coast so it's been foggy. It's amazing what a few sips of coffee does for the ride in.


Contigo makes a commuter cup that fits in a cage. I've been using both a 12oz and 20oz version for the party two years. If you go that route the raw ss versions seem to hold up Better than the colored ones.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

OXO Soft Works LiquiSeal? Travel Mug - Blue (13.... : Target

That fits into my water bottle cage pretty well.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

insighter said:


> Contigo makes a commuter cup that fits in a cage. I've been using both a 12oz and 20oz version for the party two years. If you go that route the raw ss versions seem to hold up Better than the colored ones.


Second this LOVE my Contigo mugs!!


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

insighter said:


> Contigo makes a commuter cup that fits in a cage. I've been using both a 12oz and 20oz version for the party two years. If you go that route the raw ss versions seem to hold up Better than the colored ones.


 I'm doing this. Thanks x 1million


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

iced coffee in water bottle


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I use this everyday for nearly 2 years now. Amazon.com: Innate Gear Kaze Vacuum Bottle, Stainless, 13.5 oz: Sports & Outdoors
It keeps coffee hot for hours or an hour at 0F, it fits in the bottle cage, the handle comes off, it has a 1 handed push-button that can be operated while riding (I don't use the screw on cap). It's pretty much all you would need.

Just make sure that the part that comes apart for cleaning is screwed on tight or it will loosen and fall off.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

skankingbiker said:


> iced coffee in water bottle


iced coffee defeats a large part of the point for me. Good, warm, black coffee warms the soul, especially on a cold morning. Iced coffee on a cold morning - nasty.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I use an OXO stainless mug as shown in the pic above. I actually have 2, that way if I'm lazy and forget to wash one, or leave it at the office. It's the perfect solution and fits into most bottle cages.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot coffee is part of my motivation for actually stopping at work. If I was packing it with me, I might just keep going.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Nissan makes a coffee mug that fits well inside a standard water bottle cage. No easy access to drink out of it, but the lid screws on so securely I trust it upside down inside my bag. Coffee still warm-ish 5+ hours later.

Checking my receipts, it shows as "Nissan Thermos Travel Tumbler with Handle - BPA Free", I got it from a website called MustLoveCoffee, but I've seen it online at least one other place.

Sometimes I have tea in it, sometimes coffee. I don't use it part of the year, but now that I'm back in college plus working full time I'll be using it 5 days a week in a futile attempt to stay awake during class!

I wouldn't recommend putting something that hot into a standard water bottle, sounds like a recipe for leaching toxic plastic into your drink.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Feb 10, 2010)

twowheelmotion said:


> Just wondering if hot beverage makes it's way into anyone elses bottle during the early morning commute?
> 
> I was using plastic for a little while, but the bottle would turn to mushy-plastic consistency.. I switched to a stainless canister, but the screw top lid won't vent the steam and it makes for a nice little 125-degree explosion when I attempt to drink..
> 
> ...


 Instead of stainless , try the double insulated clear hard plastic you find at wal-..... or tar... I use my water bottle on the down tube and my coffee on the seat tube so no leaks because it is upright.But I drink two or more cups at home before my ride and my stainless mug for when I get to work I can enjoy more Joe.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

insighter said:


> Contigo makes a commuter cup that fits in a cage. I've been using both a 12oz and 20oz version for the party two years. If you go that route the raw ss versions seem to hold up Better than the colored ones.


Welp, I needed to go by the LBS anyway, found a sudden need to fill the rear rear cage lugs all of a sudden.


----------

